# Duo Namen



## Brisk7373 (24. Juni 2008)

hi @ all . 
Ich hab folgendes ,,Problem´´
ich und ein Freund   wollen auf einem Pvp server anfangen , 
ich spiele Tauren Druide (Feral).
und er Untoten Shadow Priest.


So jetzt der Hauptpunkt : da wir immer in der Gruppe rumrennen ,brauchen wir *2 Namen die zueinander passen* (so wie Apfel u. Birne oder Glas u. Flasche  ....   bloss anspruchsvoller)


PS : habe nix gefunden (ja an die SuFu Flamer ....)


----------



## zaltim (24. Juni 2008)

Fix+Foxi *g*


----------



## Ephelian (24. Juni 2008)

In was für eine Stilrichtungen sollen die Namen denn gehen? Sollen sie irgendwelche Bedeutungen haben, oder sich nur in der Schreibweise/Aussprache ähneln?


----------



## Daburna (24. Juni 2008)

Remmi Demmi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (24. Juni 2008)

Linke arschbacke und rechte arschbacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder Links und Rechts , Oben und Unten, Vorne und Hinten, Kaffee und Dachziegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domiel (24. Juni 2008)

- dumm und dümmer


----------



## 481Nummer1 (24. Juni 2008)

mayonaise & ketchup  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serternos árkanos (24. Juni 2008)

Animér und Animèr


----------



## Brisk7373 (24. Juni 2008)

Ephelian schrieb:


> In was für eine Stilrichtungen sollen die Namen denn gehen? Sollen sie irgendwelche Bedeutungen haben, oder sich nur in der Schreibweise/Aussprache ähneln?


sowas wie tanknix und heal nix ,remmi und demmi


----------



## Philipp23 (24. Juni 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> hi @ all .
> Ich hab folgendes ,,Problem´´
> ich und ein Freund   wollen auf einem Pvp server anfangen ,
> ich spiele Tauren Druide (Feral).
> ...



Nazibazi und Fotzimotzi die beiden bösen Tubbies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dromed (24. Juni 2008)

oder kleien sätze bilden wie :

"dreita" " gewach"


----------



## Bhargra (24. Juni 2008)

Glasnost + Perestroika/ Dick + Doof / Malak + Revan / Ben + Obiwan / Rotes + Halstuch / Warumliegt + Hierstroh/ Merin + Pippin... 
;D


----------



## Seracta (24. Juni 2008)

serternos schrieb:


> Animér und Animèr



Des is ja billig ... was anspruchsvolles wollte er ^^

Hm... Wie wärs mit "Andie"+"Arbeit" ^^ den find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder weil is ja PvP realm "Christoph"+"dieFresse"


----------



## Wildkätzchen (24. Juni 2008)

Lustig!!
Ich steh nämlich vor einem ähnlichen Problem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Bruder und ich wollen nämlich sobald WOTLK erscheint jeweils einen DK erstellen und haben da auch nach zusammen passenden Namen gesucht.

Wir haben da solche Sachen überlegt:
Dolce Gabbana
Gut Böse (oder englisch Good Bad)

Naja eine wirklich gescheite Lösung haben wir noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## *Yalla* (24. Juni 2008)

schade das ihr druid und shadow spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir wär soviel für 2 palas eingefalln..


----------



## Philipp23 (24. Juni 2008)

*Yalla* schrieb:


> schade das ihr druid und shadow spielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol sicher Angstblase und Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (24. Juni 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Nazibazi und Fotzimotzi die beiden bösen Tubbies
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rofl^^


----------



## Grimdhoul (24. Juni 2008)

undduliegst & imdreck ^^


----------



## dragon1 (24. Juni 2008)

bei uns in der gilde gibt es einen warc,wårc,und halt die restlichen stricherlversionen


----------



## Sequeira (24. Juni 2008)

Ich finde Topf und Deckel passt.


----------



## alexaner666 (24. Juni 2008)

die namen bis hier hin sind eigentlich alle schlecht.
ich bitte dich inständig um einen rp namen.
Das macht gleich einen viel besseren Eindruck.
hau einfach mal auf die tastatur und bilde aus den buchstaben einen Namen.
Ein bisschen Fantasie wirst du ja wohl haben.


----------



## Philipp23 (24. Juni 2008)

Starsky & Hutch kommt auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fuQer (24. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es denn mit paxi und fixi, oder wie man es im ruhrpott aussprechen würde, pack sie und f*** sie

edith: musste leider das eine wort versternchen^^


----------



## Philipp23 (24. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> hau einfach mal auf die tastatur und bilde aus den buchstaben einen Namen.



Schlechte Idee^^ Da wird sich gleich mal ein Gm melden um sich zu erkundigen ob du 1. Deutsch kannst und 2. Kein chinafarmer bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolopol (24. Juni 2008)

Krims und Krams
^^


----------



## darling - bealgun (24. Juni 2008)

Also in richtung RP-Namen viel mir nur eine kombi spontan ein, die auch einigermaßen in richtung RP gehen könne: "Christopher" und sein franzose "Lambert" .. beides einzeln gesehen nette namen.

aber gibt noch viele weitere schauspieler, wo man sowas mit machen könnte. einfach mal imdb.com durchforsten


----------



## SonicOne (24. Juni 2008)

Lari Fari 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## braaak (24. Juni 2008)

Gotpwnd + dugimp


----------



## Kalyptus (24. Juni 2008)

Dings und Bums


----------



## Mikaster (24. Juni 2008)

Roland + Koch  aber net wundern wenn ihr gegankt werdet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder sowas wie Säure + Lauge und als gilde Neutralisation xD


----------



## alexaner666 (24. Juni 2008)

> Schlechte Idee^^ Da wird sich gleich mal ein Gm melden um sich zu erkundigen ob du 1. Deutsch kannst und 2. Kein chinafarmer bist tongue.gif


quatsch, wieso denn das?schon klar dass man aus den buchstaben dann einen Namen bildet?
Auf diese Weise hab ich schon viele Wunderschönde Rollenspiel-Namen gezaubert, die viel besser klingen als die Chars,
die viele hier in ihrer Signatur haben.
Einfach mal scrollen....


----------



## Jaxxon (24. Juni 2008)

Ja, sehr stilvoll bisher.

Meine Vorschläge:

Clever + Smart (bekannte Comicfiguren)
Micky + Goofy (    "   )
Kane + Lynch (neueres Computergame)
Böhser + Onkel (Anlehnung an die Band)
Austin + Powers (Kultfilm)
DrEvil + Minime (aus Austin Powers)
Pitbull + Dobermann (Kampfhunderassen)
Fire + Ice
Toro + Hueso (spanisch für Stier + Knochen-> Taure und Untoter)
Shatterhand + Winnetou (aus DDR-Western)
Heckler + Koch (Waffenfirma, gibts auch als Rap- Band)
Bullet + Proof (engl. Kugelsicher)
Tnt + Semtex (Sprengstoffsorten)
Licht + Schatten (u.a. Comichelden)
Spalta + Kloppa (Anlehnung an Warhammer)
Krümel + Brocken
Smith + Wesson (Waffenfirma)
Zbiegniew + Kowalski (poln. Namen)
Potsmoker + SmokeyMcPuff (aus "Ey Mann, wo ist mein Auto")
Gaylord + Focker (aus Film mit Ben Stiller)
Siegfried + Roy (kennt wohl jeder)
Sylvester + Stallone
Neo + Morpheus ("Matrix")

usw.


----------



## EspCap (24. Juni 2008)

Patience und Fortitude (so heissen die beiden Löwen vorm Amerikanischen Gericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Ansonsten find ich 

Toro + Hueso (spanisch für Stier + Knochen-> Taure und Untoter)
Smith + Wesson (Waffenfirma)

auch ganz gut, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirGottfried (24. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn mit 

Homer und Marge 
Bart und Lisa ?

Kartoffel und Brei ?


----------



## Brisk7373 (24. Juni 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> die namen bis hier hin sind eigentlich alle schlecht.
> ich bitte dich inständig um einen rp namen.
> Das macht gleich einen viel besseren Eindruck.
> hau einfach mal auf die tastatur und bilde aus den buchstaben einen Namen.
> Ein bisschen Fantasie wirst du ja wohl haben.



omfg das sollen FUN namen sein -.-


----------



## lukss (24. Juni 2008)

hab mal 2 schurken im pvp gesehen der eine hieß chuck oder andere norris


----------



## Arthas Menethil (24. Juni 2008)

Bonnie und Clyde


----------



## Brisk7373 (24. Juni 2008)

Arthas schrieb:


> Bonnie und Clyde



hatten wir schon ^^.


----------



## Donbonito (24. Juni 2008)

vllt Boindil + Boendal.....ist aus ner Romanvorlage.....
oder Ondori und Sinthoras....

haben zwar beide keine richtige Bedeutung aber passen  zusammen


----------



## Aggropip (24. Juni 2008)

wie wärs mit dog und dogswife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cael (24. Juni 2008)

hätt da was^^ 
wie wärs mit 

Paxi & Fixi ? *g* (hoffentlich versteht ihrs xD)

EDIT: ach mist da war wer schneller xD


----------



## Thundergod (24. Juni 2008)

Vieral & Schädoo :-)


----------



## Zathuran (24. Juni 2008)

Angst & Hase
Pech & Schwefel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girfried (24. Juni 2008)

Kotzegleich und aufnschuh
Asterix und Obelix
Grohirn und kleinhirn
DerPinky und DerBrain
BinHier und NeinHierbinich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Rot und Wein



undundund

sucht euch was aus^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (24. Juni 2008)

"Ichdropnix" und "Dochtuter" fänd ich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manniac (24. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> "Ichdropnix" und "Dochtuter" fänd ich schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


best !

tu - looten
infi - nity (hatte ich mit einem Kollegen)


----------



## MoooT (24. Juni 2008)

.


----------



## Stone2k (24. Juni 2008)

naja, wir hatten damals Alok und Kola verwendet (einfach einen der Namen umgekehrt schreiben) da gibts mit Sicherheit ein paar passende Namen^^


----------



## Drivilein (24. Juni 2008)

Sodom und Gomora


----------



## Muz (24. Juni 2008)

Hmm für Hexer hätte ich Wichtel und Wichsel  ^^ naja sowas kommt raus wenn man sich im Ts der Gilde verspricht als Hexer ^^


----------



## Sarif (24. Juni 2008)

Oder Lolli und Pop
Pop und Korn
IchMach und DichNass
oder wenn einer männlich der andere weiblich ist: Mama und Papa   oder Bruder und Schwester
oder MagDich und Nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




MfG


----------



## Muz (24. Juni 2008)

Ahh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Allimania

Dimitri und Uschi 
Cliff und Cookie
Raul und Miracoli
Horst und Roni
Heidi und ihr vater ???

Medivh und Onyxia ?
Illidan und Arthas ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hubschraub  -  Bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalypse08 (24. Juni 2008)

Tim (Priester) und Struppi (Dudu)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (24. Juni 2008)

Glasnost + Perestroika

OMG wie geil XD

Da haste was echt Stilvolles!

Ps: Ist von einem Vorposter

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Ollivan (24. Juni 2008)

Sado + maso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (24. Juni 2008)

Doggy+style
Auf+Ab
Zwei+Chaoten


----------



## *Yalla* (24. Juni 2008)

SirGottfried schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit
> 
> Homer und Marge
> Bart und Lisa ?
> ...



hätt da noch ein simpsons-klassiker: "lassmiranda dennsiewillja"

vielleicht so --> "Lasmiranda" und "Densivillia"
geschrieben.

wer's kennt, wird's verstehn. und find man kann sich auch allein gut mit den namen durch die gegend trauen..
.. falls man weibliche char's spielt, halt.. *hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seju (24. Juni 2008)

wie wärs mit

Kopfschmerz
Aspirin

würde docg auch passen xD


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (24. Juni 2008)

ich fand das mit dr. evil und minime ganz gut:

der shadow  wäre dr evil..ist klar warum
und der taure minime so als kleine ironie auf die größe


----------



## Xilibili (24. Juni 2008)

Druck+Patrone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Juni 2008)

Grok und Crok?^^


----------



## Larmina (24. Juni 2008)

Nitro und Glicerin?


----------



## Geibscher (24. Juni 2008)

Hype+Nose


----------



## DeThLeFf (24. Juni 2008)

Was hälst du von Romulus und Remus?

Sind die Gründer Roms (zumindest Romulus, Remus ist sein Bruder) und passt auch dazu, dass du RP-Namen wolltest.


----------



## pingu77 (24. Juni 2008)

deimudda und deivadda ^^

ne quatsch, ähm...

Dick und Doof ;p


----------



## Chillers (24. Juni 2008)

Hmmmmm...

Lolek und Bolek

Frankensteins und Monster -> my favourite

Pink und Floyd -> wäre 2. Wahl

Luzie und Linus

Mamma und Mia

Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hide (oder heisst der Hyde??)

Rolling und Bones -> Yeah, wegen dem Untoten! Oder Mick und Keith..hihihihi

Fast und Die

Serendipity und Convalescent/Convenience -> hä? würdest zum Englischlernen einen Beitrag leisten

Shut und Up!

Glanz und Gloria

Made und My Day!


hach, da fielen mir viele ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranosso (24. Juni 2008)

blow und job
savas und baris ( ist türkisch heist Krieg und Frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
siegfried und roy
hi und ho
poldi und schweini


----------



## Clamev (24. Juni 2008)

AHörnchen & BHörnchen (bis für zu 26Leute^^)


----------



## DamokIes (24. Juni 2008)

Vomit & Puke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> sowas wie tanknix und heal nix ,remmi und demmi



also sollen das so "Spaß-Twinks" werden oder wieso willst du so Namen?^^


----------



## Camô (24. Juni 2008)

Dudu: Lasmeranda

Priest: Dennsiewillja

Lassmerandadennsiewillja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (24. Juni 2008)

mas und aka?

Pommes und frites?

donner und fels^^


jaja ich weiß bin net sehr geistreich^^


----------



## dobro (24. Juni 2008)

Priester ( der Druide ) + Druide ( der Priester )


----------



## Chillers (24. Juni 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Priester ( der Druide ) + Druide ( der Priester )



Hehe, hat was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (24. Juni 2008)

Red + Bull
Coca + Cola
Alm + Dudler
Römer + Quelle
Mineral + Wasser
Eis + Tee
Auto + Motor
Haus + Dach
Vater + Land
Hier + Dort
Oben + Unten
Kreuz + Quer
Weih + Nachten
Ost + Ern
Prügel + Spiel
Plus + Minus

uvm...


----------



## Castro (24. Juni 2008)

ich würd an deiner Stelle  "Schnitzel" und "mitPommes" nehmen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

wenn ihr auf keinem rp server spielen wollt... nehmt doch "zwei" "dreiviertel".

so hatte sich damals ein jäger mit seinem pet genannt. ich lag am boden.


----------



## Castro (24. Juni 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Dudu: Lasmeranda
> 
> Priest: Dennsiewillja
> 
> ...




das haste von Simpsons   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (24. Juni 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Priester ( der Druide ) + Druide ( der Priester )



Das is gut, das würd ich nehmen


----------



## Lizard King (24. Juni 2008)

Muschischleim und Eichelkäs


----------



## Veleri (24. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs mit ,,Ichwarsnet,, und der andere ,,Ichaunet,,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrungal (24. Juni 2008)

"Hinterdir" für den Hexx (wird aber warscheinlich schon an nen Schurken vergeben sein) und
"Zuspät" für den Katzi-Dudu.


----------



## the Huntress (24. Juni 2008)

1. Deine 2. Mutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ggf. auch Mama oder Mami oder Deinä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> Muschischleim und Eichelkäs



ich glaube solche obszönitäten braucht man hier nicht. danke für deinen "sinnvollen" beitrag.


----------



## Chillers (24. Juni 2008)

the schrieb:


> 1. Deine 2. Mutter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, und dann werden sie von 1.Ich bin und 2. Pappi gelegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barowN (24. Juni 2008)

Die Zwei --- Lustigen Drei


----------



## Turook (24. Juni 2008)

Bei uns auf m server gabs ne 5er gruppe die ham sich dann jeweils Stahlfresse, Holzfresse, Steinfresse, Titanfresse usw. genannt, da könnt ihr ja auch 2 rausnehmen...


----------



## Danhino (24. Juni 2008)

Hefe+weizen oda Alko+pop wat weiß ich xD Buf Fed ging auch.. Auto+bahn     iwas wirds doch wohl geben ^^


----------



## Alaniel (24. Juni 2008)

wie wär es mit *Ich* und  *Du*? das hatten bei mir aufm server mal 2^^ die warn auch immer zusammen unnawegs^^(warn aba auch verheiratet xD) aber das trotzdem cool^^


----------



## talsimir (24. Juni 2008)

Coca+Cola
Cola+Mix
Haumi+blau
Gucksdu+weiter
achtungund+schontot
Pfand+Flasche
Rundum+zufrieden
Lebens+Versicherung
Tod+Tot
Und+Tot
Tot+toter
doppeltgemoppelt+hältbesser (wenns net zu lang ist :L)
Fix+Foxi
pu+ps
Buf+fed xD
Eu+ro
Fragezeichen+Ausrufezeichen
komma+punkt
caps+lock

Meisten sind zwar net gut aber naja xD!^^


----------



## Delorion (24. Juni 2008)

Bloody - Noob


----------



## Gocu (24. Juni 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Priester ( der Druide ) + Druide ( der Priester )



sehr einfallsreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (25. Juni 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> ich und ein Freund   wollen auf einem Pvp server anfangen ,



Es heisst "Ein Freund und ich"  der Esel nennt sich immer zuletzt *g*

Friends --- Forever
Chuck  ---- Norris
Hate    ----- Blizzard  (*g*)
Myserver --- isdown ( xD)


----------



## Yuukami (25. Juni 2008)

Al und bundy das aber zu kurz


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Al und bundy das aber zu kurz



wieso zu kurz? ein Name muss mindestens aus 2 Buchstaben bestehen also würde das gehen, oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Ilunadin (25. Juni 2008)

igota+nepic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (25. Juni 2008)

Ich denkma die meisten Namen werden vergeben sein,aber Tot und Tod gefällt mir bisher am meisten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Ich denkma die meisten Namen werden vergeben sein,aber Tot und Tod gefällt mir bisher am meisten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wird zwar sehr wahrscheinlich auch vergeben sein aber man könnte ja auch mal nach Namen googeln gibt auch so Namensgenerator für z.B. typische Gnom-Namen


----------



## Deathcrusher (25. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Priester ( der Druide ) + Druide ( der Priester )
> 
> 
> sehr einfallsreich top




Nehmt unbedingt den, der is so flach lustiger gehts kaum :-)


----------



## Draft (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr 2 Tauren spielen würdet, könntet ihr euch zum Beispiel Milch+Spender oder Rinder+Braten usw. nennen.


----------



## Gocu (25. Juni 2008)

oder nennt Euch einfach Rittersport und der andere Mitnüssen hab ma einen gesehen der hieß so und das Pet "Mitnüssen" war lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IQman (25. Juni 2008)

Morgén u. Abénd


----------



## fereman (25. Juni 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> hi @ all .
> Ich hab folgendes ,,Problem´´
> ich und ein Freund   wollen auf einem Pvp server anfangen ,
> ich spiele Tauren Druide (Feral).
> ...




lolek und bolek

hänsel und gretel....


----------



## Bignova (25. Juni 2008)

Leber und Wurscht =D


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. Juni 2008)

Wenns Magier oder Hexer sind: Pech und Schwefel *überraschtvomeigeneneinfallsreichtum*


----------



## RedDevil96 (25. Juni 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wenns Magier oder Hexer sind: Pech und Schwefel *überraschtvomeigeneneinfallsreichtum*



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zu geil der thread xD super ideen bis jetzt , weiter so


----------



## Spineshank (25. Juni 2008)

Dagobert + Duck 
Ashesto + Ashes 
FromAutumn + Toashes 
Spine + shank 
Zeus + Hades 
Mymace + inyourface 
wrath + claw 
mortal + combat
windows + linux
domi + nation 
tür + rahmen
klo + spülung
ab + wasser
frie + bender
homer + simpson
hirn + los
way + ne
käse + whine
china + farmer
reis + sack


mehr weiß ich net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desî. (25. Juni 2008)

"papa" und "aufemama"  xD


----------



## Ayleenh (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo


Wie wäre es mit (wenn die zeit net um ist)

Bonnie und Clayde
Dumbo und Bimbo
Cap und Capper
Tristan und Isolde
Romeo und Julia

Und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (25. Juni 2008)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> sowas wie *tanknix* und heal nix ,remmi und demmi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Babble (25. Juni 2008)

Keiner und Überhauptkeiner

macht PvP


"Keiner hat mich gekillt und Überhauptkeiner hat Ihm dabei geholfen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Lustige Namen sein sollen

Mario und Nette
Iris und Gleichen
Andi und Theke
Kurt C. Hose (ach geht ja net)


----------



## FZeroX (25. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es mit 
amanda + dermichknutscht
lassmiranda + dennsiewillja


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

gabs schon :

Super + Mario
Darth + Vader
Ninja + Looter


hatte grad noch ganz gute aber vergessen xD

hmm vll

Asterix + Obelix


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Bat - Man

Dunkel - Bier

Schild - Kröte

Uno - Dos

Dark - Light

Shira - He-Man

Marshall- Bravestar

Lucky - Strike

Rot - Händle


----------



## Actros09 (25. Juni 2008)

oder wie wäre es mit Dick und Durstig?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (25. Juni 2008)

Axel-Schweiss


----------



## campino76 (25. Juni 2008)

Dick & Doof  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aslack (25. Juni 2008)

Hi hab net alles gelesen, also Sry falls die schon mal genannt wurden.:

Tango & Cash 
Cheech & Chong
Smith & Wesson 
Heckler & Koch usw...


----------



## Philominator (25. Juni 2008)

Marie + Johanna 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krimal (25. Juni 2008)

Vincent + Jules, angelehnt an Vincent Vega und Jules Winnfield aus Pulp Fiction wären meine Favoriten!


----------



## Sleepysimon (25. Juni 2008)

Facemeltor und sein Kumpane Shadowdèáth


----------



## Segojan (25. Juni 2008)

Hat schon jemand "Beavis & Butthead" vorgeschlagen?


----------



## °Merciless° (25. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte mit einem Kumpel mal das Gleiche vor und wir haben unsere 2 Untoten Twinks
"Sodom" und "Gomorrha" 
getauft. Leider wurden diese dann mit Level 12 vom GM gelöscht, wegen religiösem Hintergrund...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krueger75 (25. Juni 2008)

Nimm doch 

Paxi und Fixi (die Geschwister von Fix und Foxi) :-)

Sers,
Krueger


----------



## Morcan (25. Juni 2008)

Spineshank schrieb:


> china + farmer


Siehe Signatur ^^



Segojan schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand "Beavis & Butthead" vorgeschlagen?



Wir haben "Bievis" und "Batthett" in der Gilde (Vater und Sohn) ^^


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Priest: Tim
Dudu: Struppi

Tim & Struppi


----------



## Tearor (25. Juni 2008)

druide: beatme
shadow: beathim


----------



## hufranz2007 (25. Juni 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> - dumm und dümmer







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artemisis (25. Juni 2008)

Dudu: MachtKaputt
Priester: MachtHeile


----------



## De_Seis (25. Juni 2008)

Ruck & Zuck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (25. Juni 2008)

schön das 

*lol*  und *rofl*

erst auf Seite 4 auftauchen, hätte die iegentlich auf seite 1 erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch was "sinnvolles"

IgotU - Punk


----------



## Venim (25. Juni 2008)

Licht und Schatten geht doch :>


----------



## unforgotten (25. Juni 2008)

tick, trick und track (also nen dritten in reserve)


----------



## Dark Guardian (25. Juni 2008)

> Warumliegt + Hierstroh



Der is gut XD merk ich mir falls ich mal vor einem ähnlichen Problem stehe.

Währen es zwei Tauren wäre Mino+Taurus auch lustig.

Wer's kennt: Welle+Erdball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wischmop+Eimer is auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (25. Juni 2008)

°Merciless° schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit einem Kumpel mal das Gleiche vor und wir haben unsere 2 Untoten Twinks
> "Sodom" und "Gomorrha"
> getauft. Leider wurden diese dann mit Level 12 vom GM gelöscht, wegen religiösem Hintergrund...
> 
> ...



LOOOOOL, echt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Blasphemie!!!!!


----------



## Las Fortunas (25. Juni 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> Priester ( der Druide ) + Druide ( der Priester )





Tja schrieb:


> Plus + Minus


Sind bisher dann meine Favourites.
Hätte noch Benson & Hedges als Vorschlag.



DogTheBountyHunter schrieb:


> Es heisst "Ein Freund und ich"  der Esel nennt sich immer zuletzt *g*


Und sorry für's klugscheissen, aber es heisst der Esel nennt sich immer zuerst, so kenn ich es zumindest.


----------



## Ren_Taerar (25. Juni 2008)

Tenac & ious D


----------



## Versace83 (25. Juni 2008)

"Deut" + "Schland"

hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen....steinigt mich, falls es schon gepostet wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quilosa (25. Juni 2008)

Jaxxon schrieb:


> Ja, sehr stilvoll bisher.
> 
> Meine Vorschläge:
> 
> ...



nicht jeder vor 1989 gedrehte schund wurde in der ehemaligen ddr produziert, auch wenn der autor der romanvorlagen in einem der östlichen bundesländer geboren wurde und 1912 starb.

@topic:  sind schon ganz nette kombos genannt und ich finds nicht einfach namen zu finden die allein stehen können und zu zweit sinn machen.

Ambi + Valent


----------



## Faimith (25. Juni 2008)

bad- & goodthief

Thriel / Mithriel

Saphira / Eragon (lol ^^)

1 & 2 ^^

MFG
Faimith


----------



## Chillers (25. Juni 2008)

Tearor schrieb:


> druide: beatme
> shadow: beathim



Gefällt mir!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (25. Juni 2008)

Packsie & Popsie
jacke & Hose
Rotze & Nase
Würg & Reiz
Kotz & Übel
Yello & Mellow
oder einfach  Bestmage & Bestpriest wie auch immer ^^

ich sag mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (25. Juni 2008)

fockme & fockyou  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juni 2008)

Fix + Oida xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (25. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es mit Unaus & Stehlich, das dreamteam^^


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Claire+Grube
Coca+Cola
Beavis+Butthead
Pöbel+Gesocks


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

Ares - Beetlejuice - Cleopatra - Dardevil - Eartworm Jim - Firstarter - Giant - Hulk - Idefix - Jhonny5 - Kermit - Little Stuart - Moonman -  Necromonger - Operation Win - Powerplay - Quaterman - Riddick - Superwoman - Twin Peak - Uriah Heep - Voltan - Wonderwoman - X-Wing - Yeti - Zodiac


----------



## Quafo (25. Juni 2008)

hinz - kunz
always - ultra
ping - pong
mario - huana
cheech - chong


----------



## Xelantia (25. Juni 2008)

Server + Down (deshalb schreiben hier auch so viele)


----------



## FruchTZwercH (25. Juni 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> "Ichdropnix" und "Dochtuter" fänd ich schön
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




sehr nice, da fällt mir immer southpark ein... die mutter von kenny mit ihrem geilen t-shirt "<- I`m with stupid" ^^

@Topic: sehr beliebt: Itchy & Scratchy (in sämtlichen schreibweisen)

oder auch:
icke & er
Peilerman & Flo (sketch reihe von einem berliner radiosender)
Powerpaul & Minifutzi (Tex Avery Show)


so, mehr fällt mir erstma nich ein^^

HF


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Quafo schrieb:


> cheech - chong





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als Druide:

Du+Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Quafo schrieb:


> cheech - chong





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als Druide:

Du+Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosX (25. Juni 2008)

Untoter und Taure
Toto und harry

Toto weil der untote Tot ist -.-
und Harry past zu einem Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (25. Juni 2008)

was hälst von:

Dick (Feral ----> besonders in Bär)
&
Doof


----------



## FruchTZwercH (25. Juni 2008)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> Untoter und Taure
> Toto und harry
> 
> Toto weil der untote Tot ist -.-
> ...




wenn dann Toto und Hairy xD


----------



## MoeMT384 (25. Juni 2008)

- Herrschmitz und Herrmeier
- Simon und Garfunkel
- Lexy und Kpaul
- Nut und Feder
- Angela und Merkel
- Itchy und Scratchy

und so weiter...


----------



## Fredmure (25. Juni 2008)

also bei uns gabs mal Sado und Maso 2 krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seiiko (25. Juni 2008)

fuzzy+wuzzy
find ich hammers... is aber meistens vergeben


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> was hälst von:
> 
> Dick (Feral ----> besonders in Bär)
> &
> Doof



das hab ich gerade oben geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann lieber

Dick&Tracy
Karies&Baktus
Feld&Busch
Beck & Steinmeier


----------



## Seek (25. Juni 2008)

Hmm bei nem Untoten und nem Tauren...
wie Wäre es da mit  Rinderhacksteak und gammelfleisch?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (25. Juni 2008)

Hairy Heidi


----------



## Schnückel (25. Juni 2008)

Blow + Job


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (25. Juni 2008)

Ohne mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben:

- Spiegel + Ei
- Leber + Wurst
- Peter + Silie
- Anna + Bolika
- Kaffe + Tasse
- ...

Diese List kann man beliebig fortführen ^^


----------



## Dariem (25. Juni 2008)

GuterCop + BöserCop

(wobei ich das glaub ich schon auf english gesehen hab ^^)


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Pipi + Popo
Popo + Papa
Papa + Mama
Lemmy+Philthy
Hells + Angels
Hells + Bells
Ali + Baba
Wolf + Geisslein
Shir + Khan
Zack + Cody
Flotsam + Jetsam
AC + DC
Pizza + Bier
Kö + Pi
Wahr + Steiner
Weiß + Bier
Niko + Laus
Kermit + Piggy

sehr beliebt macht man sich als
Raab + Elton 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (25. Juni 2008)

Tim und Struppi würde passen^^


----------



## Koerny (25. Juni 2008)

also ich finde Cheech und Chong natürlich ganz große Klasse


----------



## Wisent (25. Juni 2008)

Bud und Terence


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> Blow + Job


hättste wohl gerne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird man mit so nem namen nicht gebannt?

und weiter gehts:
Heidi+Peter
Long+Dong
Salmo+Nelle
Pipi+Langstrumpf
Micky+Maus


----------



## talsimir (25. Juni 2008)

Jing+Jang x,X^^

Oder OP+FER^^


----------



## talsimir (25. Juni 2008)

Zarko schrieb:


> hättste wohl gerne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein weil es 2 verschiedene Spieler sind. Wäre es ein Spieler der so heist wäre es anders...


----------



## servius1001 (25. Juni 2008)

Gang--Bang


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Jing+Jang x,X^^



was soll das sein? ich kenn nur Yin+Yang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LastDevil (25. Juni 2008)

Seth und Richard
Dann macht ihr eure eigene kleine Gilde und nennt euch "Die Gecko Brüder".

Anspielungen auf "From Dusk Till Dawn" sind gewollt.


----------



## Schnückel (25. Juni 2008)

Zarko schrieb:


> hättste wohl gerne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein, bei mir aufm server heißen 2 so...allerdings Blów, also son komisches dingen da drüber...speilen auch in nem arena team ^^


----------



## Irmeli (25. Juni 2008)

DerEine - DerAndere


----------



## Morcan (25. Juni 2008)

Jay & (Silent)Bob


----------



## Zermeran (25. Juni 2008)

Domiel schrieb:


> - dumm und dümmer




GEIL :-)


----------



## Zarko (25. Juni 2008)

Schnückel schrieb:


> nein, bei mir aufm server heißen 2 so...allerdings Blów, also son komisches dingen da drüber...speilen auch in nem arena team ^^


hm ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie wärs dann mit
Longdong + Silver
Big + Dick
Dick + Wang
Rudel + Bums
Orga + Mus
Conne + Domme


----------



## shadow.ernie (25. Juni 2008)

danke für die vielen antworten....nebenbei.....ich bin brisky´s partner
wir haben uns noch nich ganz geeinigt aber viele namen sind geil und haben stil (auf ihrem eigenen niveau)^^
die favoriten sind: Paxi + Fixi
                           Schnitzel + Mitmayo
                    und Druide + Priester  ............. wobei der jeweils andere den klassen namen bekommt


----------



## Galadith (25. Juni 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> igota+nepic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL!

No.1!

Das is richtig gut, wenn man das Video kennt.....

*minimiertbuffedumyoutubezuöffnenundzusuchen*

Gefunden:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=v4W_8BP6jIM

Hrhr!


----------



## FruchTZwercH (25. Juni 2008)

AnimaObscura schrieb:


> Untoter und Taure
> Toto und harry
> 
> Toto weil der untote Tot ist -.-
> ...




wenn dann Toto und Hairy xD

edit: sry 4 doublepost (hatte ladefehler)


----------



## Gott92 (25. Juni 2008)

Donnerkind Donnerfürst?

is aber klassenabhängig -.-


----------



## KInstinct (25. Juni 2008)

Need + Hirn


----------



## Aceton (25. Juni 2008)

lonsdale london


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (25. Juni 2008)

krims und krams


----------



## TheNanc (25. Juni 2008)

Nun, nehmt doch irgend einen Namen und teilt euch den Vor und Nachnamen auf.

Obiwa und Kenobi zb. oder Bill und Cosby, ach da geht einiges^^

Barney und Gumble wär ja noch ein KLassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (25. Juni 2008)

Kumpel und ich zocken 2Chars die "Canibal" und "Corpse" heissen


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juni 2008)

bei uns gabs 2 gnome die nannten sich Chuck+Norris (ja ich weiß sehr einfallsreich)

aber wie wäre es mit Tastatur und Maus?^^

oder aber Einemischung aus den Schurkenwörtern Death;Shadow;Assasin;knight;Killer;Pwned;Ownd usw^^

oder Filme? Star+wars (möglicherweis mit accent oder wie die `´^ dingas heissen^^) 

zum schluss noch over+powerd 

eine sache noch dazu: Ihr werdet euch streiten welchen namen wer bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (25. Juni 2008)

gefallen würd mir Tamino und Tamaris weil klingende Namen und man kann sich auch alleine vor die Haustür trauen 
wenns wirklich nur fun sein soll
 .... Second ----- Hand , 
oder Made und MyDay      Made für den Untoten weils im Deutschen auch sinn macht, naja der Taure hätte das nachsehen bei der Kombi *schmunzelt*

lg Sily 

P.S. und ja nach einem Jahr bei Buffed doch noch registriert und meinen ersten Post verfasst *stolz auf die Brust hämmer*


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juni 2008)

Babble schrieb:


> Keiner und Überhauptkeiner
> 
> macht PvP
> 
> ...


 omg mademyday xP 

die sin so geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowhunter (25. Juni 2008)

Hab noch einen^^ sry für die mehreren psot aber die fallen mir nach ner zeit erst ein^^

das isser:  Netzer+Delling 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (25. Juni 2008)

Mhh wie wäres wenn ihr ein Weiblichen char macht..
Dasmodel und Derfreak


----------



## kexed (25. Juni 2008)

Donbonito schrieb:


> vllt Boindil + Boendal.....ist aus ner Romanvorlage.....



echt? gut zu wissen, bei mir im Raid heißen zwei Zwerge so *g*


----------



## Gnomthebest (25. Juni 2008)

wowhunter schrieb:


> Hab noch einen^^ sry für die mehreren psot aber die fallen mir nach ner zeit erst ein^^
> 
> das isser:  Netzer+Delling
> 
> ...






Kargath-Darkmagier schrieb:


> Mhh wie wäres wenn ihr ein Weiblichen char macht..
> Dasmodel und Derfreak



rofl die sin geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackrock'n roller (25. Juni 2008)

Wikipedia

Zumbeispiel der Lateinische name für Rattenfloh: Xenopsylla cheopsis. Oder wie währs mit ner Krankheit? Yersinia pestis ist der lateinische name für das Pestbakterium.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (25. Juni 2008)

Döner und Kebap

Panzer und Faust

Kil und Jaeden


----------



## Waldschurke (25. Juni 2008)

Cu + Hi ich weiss einfallslos aber jemand sagte der name muss mindestens aus 2 buchstaben bestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten sind viele vorposter super...
Ich finde sucht euch am bestn selber einen aus zusammen weil sonst seit ihr später vielleicht unzufrieden erfindet einfach was viel glück


----------



## Dinquisitor (25. Juni 2008)

Ich pers. fände:

Sudor + Antitranspirant 

recht witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldug (25. Juni 2008)

Macht euch beide nen Krieger, packt noch drei andere rein und dann:
Wir+machen+den+Weg+frei


----------



## -sonixx- (25. Juni 2008)

Lolek und Bolek

kennt die überhaupt noch wer hier?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (25. Juni 2008)

Kargath-Darkmagier schrieb:


> Mhh wie wäres wenn ihr ein Weiblichen char macht..
> Dasmodel und Derfreak



Hehe..und wer ist das Model? Taure oder Undead? *schmunzel*


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (25. Juni 2008)

Chillers schrieb:


> Hehe..und wer ist das Model? Taure oder Undead? *schmunzel*



Bin für Undead^^


----------



## Arthas Menethil (25. Juni 2008)

*Bonnie + Clyde *

/close


----------



## Naroxx (25. Juni 2008)

wie wäre es mit Leroy+jenkins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (25. Juni 2008)

-sonixx- schrieb:


> Lolek und Bolek
> 
> kennt die überhaupt noch wer hier?
> 
> ...




Aber sicher doch!



Lich - King


----------



## bigdok (26. Juni 2008)

hi an alle 
also ich würde pille +palle nehmen hab ich mit kumpel auch und in grp sieht das echt lustig aus
mfg bigdok


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juni 2008)

bigdok schrieb:


> also ich würde pille +palle nehmen hab ich mit kumpel auch und in grp sieht das echt lustig aus



Wenn Du das ebenfalls hast, warum sollte das ein anderer dann auch noch benutzen?

BTT - und meiner Ansicht nach endlich mal interessante Vorschläge:

Beauty and the Beast ("Beauty" und "Beast" für die ganz unverständigen - also ohne "and the")

Subtilere (weil nicht gleich erkannte) Kominationen:

a) Entdeckerfraktion:

Lewis und Clarke  (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis-und-Clark-Expedition)
Burton und Speke  (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Francis_Burton)

b) Literarische Fraktion:

Burton und Clemens ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flusswelt)
Fettes und McFarlane (aka "The Body Snatchers - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Body_Snatcher)
Jekyll und Hyde (wie die "Body Snatchers" ebenfalls Stevenson)

c) Slapstick

Laurel und Hardy (für die einfachen Gemüter: "Dick" und "Doof")
Pat und Patachon ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pat_&_Patachon)

d) Comic

Robin und Batman (könnte Probleme gegen, da bestimmte Namen eben nicht erlaubt sind)
Rohrschach und Ozymandias ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmen)
Castle und Parker ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Castle)

e) Film
Lugosi und Karloff (alternativ natürlich Lee, Price, Chaney oder Carradine)
Godzilla und Gamera (das Suchwort "Godzilla" "Enemies" sollte unter google alles ausspucken)
Riggs und Murtaugh ("Lethal Weapon")
Butch und Sundance ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butch_Cassidy...e_Sundance_Kid)

oder ihr nennt euch einfach "Lava" und "Láva" (bei youtube "Lava-Lava" eingeben und fröhlich werden - übrigens heißt das einfach nur "Scheisse")

Bimmbamm


----------



## Sorrow89 (26. Juni 2008)

hunin & munin , falls wissen willst was das bedeutet einfach googlen (;


----------



## Ronas (26. Juni 2008)

Hari und Bo


----------



## Das Vio (26. Juni 2008)

Griesemann und Stermann


----------

